# Magia General > Discusión general sobre ilusionismo >  Oigan, vamos a hablar de trucos con un encendedor zippo

## Autis

Seguro si hacen algo con fuego saben manejar bien un zippo, no?. Yo lo recomiendo. Estoy de acuerdo, no son magia, pero combinan con ella igual que las florituras con cartas. Mi duda es si alguien sabe donde puedo conseguir un Zippo en el distrito federal. He visto algunos encendedores económicos, pero son de gas en vez de ser de mecha y es necesaria para hacer los mejores trucos.

Pero eso es aparte. Abrí el tema para saber si alguien incorpora trucos con zippo en sus rutinas. ¿Cuáles son sus trucos favoritos?

----------


## Ayy

Hay un "juego" con un zippo en el que cuando tu quieres se le va la llama, y cuando quieres vuelve.
con un zippo normal para los que piensen que esta trucado..

----------


## Autis

Sí, para eso se requiere el que tiene mecha.

----------


## Voidmain

Autis, si no puedes encontrar un Zippo en tu zona siempre puedes comprarlo directamente al fabricante a través de su web. Lo que no se es el coste que te supondrá el envio a México.

Por lo que respecta a las florituras con Zippos, creo recordar que cierta tienda americana cuyo nombre no puedo escribir tenía en su catálogo un DVD que versa sobre este asunto, aunque si no me equivoco se tratan de florituras con un carácter de "show-off". Como adorno para tus rutinas igneas  puede que te sean útiles, siempre y cuando ese sea tu estilo de presentación, claro.

----------


## pujoman

YA TE lo buscare, pero se que hay un dvd de manipulacion con zippo

----------


## ARENA

> Seguro si hacen algo con fuego saben manejar bien un zippo, no?.* Yo lo recomiendo*.  Mi duda es si alguien sabe donde puedo conseguir un Zippo en el distrito federal.


Autis : (Respiro Hondo) Si no lo has consegido como puedes recomendarlo ?

En el D.F. es facilisimo encontrar encendedores Zippo basta con ir a cualquier Sanborns o Vips o Liverpool o Palacio de Hierro o Sears o Walmart o Gigante o La comercial Mexicana o Farmacias etc.etc.etc., de verdad no lo sabias ? estas seguro que eres de Mexico D.F. ?

TIENDAS SANBORNS: (Hay mas de 100 solo en el D.F.) :
http://www.sanborns.com.mx/sanborns/tiendas_df.asp


SANBORNS INTERNET : (Encendedores Zippo hay 96)
http://google.sanborns.com.mx/search...=0&getfields=*

----------


## Autis

Comprar en el Sanborns es muy corriente y caro

----------


## winehouse

Deja de decir tonterias ahi es bueno comprar las cosas ademas cual corriente si ni ellos lo fabrican ellos te lo venden tal cual como les llega a ellos deja de postear a  lo tonto

----------


## Autis

Pero te lo venden más caro. Además no confío en ellos porque hace poco les compre una lata de butano y ya se habían robado todas las válvulas. La lata se quedó nueva.

----------


## SuXx

ya se que el tema es viejo xD, pero existen dvds de manipiulacion, uno es el de 50 Ways To Rock A Lighter  xD y hay otro que a mi me lo regalaron en la compra del zippo, Turn up the Heat (este trae 20 trucos que tambien estan en el 50 ways). solo queria agregar eso para los que busquen algo de este estilo.

----------


## Autis

Hey, dónde te regalaron eso?

----------


## SuXx

> Hey, dónde te regalaron eso?


comprando un zippo en mercado libre, si estas interesado te mando un mp con la dirección del vendedor   :Wink:  .

----------


## letang

Pues yo hace unas semanas me encapriché con un Zippo y me lo acabé comprando.

No fumo, pero lo veo muy elegante, sobre todo para magia.
De hecho, en Almussafes había un malabarista callejero que tardó un buen rato en encender las antorchas porque el viento no dejaba encender el mechero y pensé "si tuviera un Zippo no le pasaría".

Primero busqué por eBay y se pueden encontrar fácilmente, pero antes de comprarlo, miré por las tiendas y lo conseguí más barato en el Corte Inglés que por eBay.

Aquí lo tengo, plateado mate sin ningún diseño, precioso.  :Wink1: 

Me encanta hacer el de quitarle la llama y lanzársela de lejos para que se encienda sólo, es brutal.  :Wink1:  Tendré que aprender más cosillas.

----------


## shark

para eso del viento hay unos mecheros de gas, no se que nombre tienen que son los que se usan en barco, sale una llama muy potente pero muy pequeña, y no los apaga ni un huracan. (yo tengo uno, soy asi de pijo)

por lo visto, se llaman antiviento, mira tu.

----------


## Ravenous

> No fumo, pero lo veo muy elegante, sobre todo para magia.


Según un amigo, también mago y muy encaprichado con los zippos,  el zippo es el mechero de los no fumadores (de hecho parece cierto, todo el que conozco que tiene uno, no fuma).

----------


## mike

> para eso del viento hay unos mecheros de gas, no se que nombre tienen que son los que se usan en barco, sale una llama muy potente pero muy pequeña, y no los apaga ni un huracan. (yo tengo uno, soy asi de pijo)
> 
> por lo visto, se llaman antiviento, mira tu.


Nose si te refieres al mechero que tengo yo en mente y aparte lo tengo o fisicamente. Son unos mecheros, que calientan como una piedrecita o un cachito de ``algo´´ que no se lo que es, bueno la llama sale en plan soplete pero muy pequeñita, eso si, calienta muchisimo y nose apaga con el viento.


Saludos

----------


## letang

Ya había oído llamar a esos encendedores "piezoeléctricos" pero ahora buscando creo que los piezoeléctricos son los otros, los de llama normal pero de botoncito, en vez de rosca y piedra (y que si los desmontas de puedes quedar con el botoncito y un cable que al apretarlo da una chispa que, si la tocas, da un calambre leve).

Buscando por este tipo de encendedor (para poner una foto) los he encontrado buscando como "encendedor tipo soplete".



También tengo alguno en casa y a veces se pueden encontrar incluso en los chinos. La verdad es que la llama es muy curiosa y también suena como un soplete FFFFFFFFF.




> el zippo es el mechero de los no fumadores (de hecho parece cierto, todo el que conozco que tiene uno, no fuma).


Es que con la gasolina que gasta es normal que no se pueda usar como mechero "de diario". Si un Clipper te puede costar 60cent. y te dura 10 veces más que un Zippo (entiéndase como "una recarga de gasolina dle Zippo" no del mechero en sí) es obvio que para un uso continuo sea más práctico un mechero baratillo.

Los fumadores que tengan Zippo imagino que los guardarán para eventos más importantes (BsBsCs, cenas de empresa, etc.)

Y ya no hablemos de la subida mundial de los derivados del petróleo... jajaja.

----------


## shark

esos de soplete son de los que hablo

----------


## angelilliks

El Zippo se puede rellenar con cualquier tipo de gasolina o combustible, desde queroseno hasta el de los deshechables BIC y tienen garantía de por vida de todas sus piezas menos la carcasa exterior, pase lo que le pase, se ve que hay gente que las coleciona y algunas valen miles de dólares.
Yo también me encapriché de uno.

----------


## SuXx

> Me encanta hacer el de quitarle la llama y lanzársela de lejos para que se encienda sólo, es brutal.  Tendré que aprender más cosillas.



tambien existe un truco donde pasas el zippo entre los dedos parecido a como se hace con las monedas, solo que en este usas los dedos en vez de los nudillos.

----------


## rubio_mago

miren este video si quieren saber como manejar un zippo es una pasada. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZOHwjDzUDnE

----------


## Mr NIce

si los fumadores no llevamos zippo, (almenos yo) es porque dejan sabor a gasolina al tabaco, (véase hellboy) y si es algo mas ya ni te cuento. el otro inconveniente es que se tiene que recargar cada 2 o tres días y es común que se te acabe a mediodía si no has sido previsor.

por lo demás perfecto, creo que es muy acertado lo del mechero para no fumadores  :Smile1:

----------


## eskroler

Hay una cosa con el zippo que es realmente mágica, hacer levitar la llama para encender un cigarro en el aire http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Nzdt...eature=related

----------


## magicman1

hola amigo ,bueno hay un dvd de un una persona muy joven la cual hace manipulaciones florituras con el encendedro es muy bueno ,te lo recomiendo ,el nombre no lo recuerdo.

----------


## eskroler

> hola amigo ,bueno hay un dvd de un una persona muy joven la cual hace manipulaciones florituras con el encendedro es muy bueno ,te lo recomiendo ,el nombre no lo recuerdo.


sin duda una gran aportación, si es que...

----------


## Iban

Alex Aarvik 
"50 Ways To Rock A Lighter".


Un poco más de tolerancia...

----------

